# برنامج circuit Maker 2000



## mido_bigshow (6 سبتمبر 2007)

برنامج circuit Maker2000​ 



http://up1.arabsh.com/down.php?filename=8d534e.zip​



مع تحياتي م/ محمد مصطفي 
Mido_Bigshow 


منقول للأمانة


  ​


----------



## [email protected] (9 سبتمبر 2007)

مشكور يا بش مهندس على البرنامج 
وممكن تزودنا ببرنامج عن الDigital filters 
ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## جامعي اتصالات (16 سبتمبر 2007)

مشكور يابش مهندس 

لكن ممكن يكون اللنك اكثر وضوح لانني لا استطيع ان اقوم بتحميله


----------



## mido_bigshow (16 سبتمبر 2007)

أخي الكريم 
هذا رابط اخر للبرنامج 
و شغال إن شاء الله


http://www.cqham.ru/ftp2/cm2000.zip


وهذا سريال فك الضغط
soft-best.net
وهذا سريال البرنامج
5axx-wcdj-qyba-c92n


مع تحياتي م/ محمد مصطفي 
Mido_Bigshow 


ارجوك الرد
:56: :56: :56:​


----------



## mido_bigshow (17 سبتمبر 2007)

*circuit Maker 2000 لجامعي الأتصالات*


برابط جديد 
وشغال إن شاء الله 



http://www.cqham.ru/ftp2/cm2000.zip


وهذا سريال فك الضغط
soft-best.net
وهذا سريال البرنامج
5axx-wcdj-qyba-c92n


مع تحياتي م/ محمد مصطفي 
Mido_Bigshow 

​


----------



## mido_bigshow (17 سبتمبر 2007)

:56: :56: :56:​


----------



## mido_bigshow (17 سبتمبر 2007)

:56: :56: 
:56:​


----------



## mido_bigshow (17 سبتمبر 2007)

ارجوك الرد​


----------



## الاورشلى (17 سبتمبر 2007)

لرابط لا يعمل


----------



## جامعي اتصالات (17 سبتمبر 2007)

الرابط لايعمل يا بش مهندس وشكرا


----------



## الاورشلى (17 سبتمبر 2007)

ممكن توضح الرابط وشكرا


----------



## محمد ابو كامل (17 سبتمبر 2007)

الف شكر يا بشمهندس على البرنامج واتمنى من الله ان يوفقك فيمايحبه ويرضاه


----------



## محمود حمدي السعدني (29 سبتمبر 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا .... وشكرا لك.


----------



## mido_bigshow (5 أكتوبر 2007)

100 /100
:15: :15: :15:​


----------



## wind life (28 يوليو 2010)

gary al tahmel
thanks


----------

